# Finding a roommate in Dubai/Mirdif



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I am taking a position as an engineer working in S Iraq working 28 days and off 28 days. I have 2 cats and a few hamsters that need care when I am gone. My roommate would have her own bedroom and full bath, and I have kitchen with cooker and washer dryer. I would charge a nominal 500 aed rent. I'm American but I have no preference for nationality of my roommate. I live in Ghoroob apartments near Mirdif City Centre. It's a nice quiet location. 

I looked on Dubizzle to post an ad but there are tens of 1000s of posts. Most people are looking for a specific nationality. Also, most are men. Any other suggestions on where to post? I don't mind having someone temporary, either someone moving here to look for work or someone just starting out here.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure if this will work in your situation but you could try Find the Perfect Pet Sitter! Home & Pet Sitting Made Easy | TrustedHousesitters.com | US.

Good luck in Iraq.



Val_TX said:


> I am taking a position as an engineer working in S Iraq working 28 days and off 28 days. I have 2 cats and a few hamsters that need care when I am gone. My roommate would have her own bedroom and full bath, and I have kitchen with cooker and washer dryer. I would charge a nominal 500 aed rent. I'm American but I have no preference for nationality of my roommate. I live in Ghoroob apartments near Mirdif City Centre. It's a nice quiet location.
> 
> I looked on Dubizzle to post an ad but there are tens of 1000s of posts. Most people are looking for a specific nationality. Also, most are men. Any other suggestions on where to post? I don't mind having someone temporary, either someone moving here to look for work or someone just starting out here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Post on dubizzle. 

I can see why it would be daunting but it's your best bet. Be aware that your type of ad will attract possibly thousands of interested people due to the nominal 500 AED rent. I'd bump it up to something like 2,000 (still a remarkable deal for Dubai, especially as you'd be gone half the time) and specify western/western educated professional expats and female only to help winnow down the pool as well as to find genuine candidates who are eager to live with pets. So many non-Western nationalities, particularly the less educated, aren't used to living with indoor pets but may gloss over this in order to secure a fantastic rental deal, but I wouldn't take any chances. Use a secondary email address to receive the responses. Read through the responses and see which appeals to you and invite them for an initial conversation. 

The other possible place to advertise is on InterNations.org, which is geared towards western expats. 

Think of it like a job interview. Remember, you're trusting this new flatmate to treat your pets well and to respect your possessions and the flat. 







Val_TX said:


> I am taking a position as an engineer working in S Iraq working 28 days and off 28 days. I have 2 cats and a few hamsters that need care when I am gone. My roommate would have her own bedroom and full bath, and I have kitchen with cooker and washer dryer. I would charge a nominal 500 aed rent. I'm American but I have no preference for nationality of my roommate. I live in Ghoroob apartments near Mirdif City Centre. It's a nice quiet location.
> 
> I looked on Dubizzle to post an ad but there are tens of 1000s of posts. Most people are looking for a specific nationality. Also, most are men. Any other suggestions on where to post? I don't mind having someone temporary, either someone moving here to look for work or someone just starting out here.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you male or female? Just today, a young woman posted on this forum who will moving here in the near future, with a very low salary and does not have housing included. Someone like her may well benefit from this arrangement and your low rental amount.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ckage-questions-part-2-a-196.html#post6110401

However, I believe there are some restrictions on single men and women living together...


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, that would be perfect. I am female and I am also concerned about the legalities of flat sharing with a man.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, we both made the same error as Gabriele is a man! I will keep looking. I have some time.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You are charging a ridiculously low price, Mirdiff isn't the Marina but there are still many western and "westernised" expats that want or need to be that end of town. For a master bedroom with own bathroom, I'd be looking to charge 4k per month bills included. If it isn't the master, I'd reduced some and for pet sitting duties while you are away I'd reduce, but still wouldn't ask for any less than 2.5-3k.

I'd also try to word your ad as bubbly as possible a bit like a personal ad to be fair. Rather than "Room available, own bathroom. Share with one other, plus two cats" put something like 

"Do you want to share a home with Buster, Patch and me? I'm from [enter US State], but don't worry I'm not [enter State cliche stereotype]. I like [hobbies] and hopefully you can put up the music/films of …… I like to eat out, BBQ’s during the cooler weather and while I like a drink, I'm not a crazy bruncher or party girl."

You’ll still a few weirdo’s or unsuitable folk but I bet you’ll bond with your future flatmate on the phone before they even see the room.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*oh no!*

LOL, oh darn! I assumed with the spelling that it was a female (I was thinking in French, not Italian [which I do not think in at all ]). Oh well...




Val_TX said:


> Ah, we both made the same error as Gabriele is a man! I will keep looking. I have some time.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*oh no!*

LOL, oh darn! I assumed with the spelling that it was a female. I was thinking in French, not Italian - which I do not think in at all . Oh well...




Val_TX said:


> Ah, we both made the same error as Gabriele is a man! I will keep looking. I have some time.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We're not allowed to name other forums but surely you've heard of a certain infamous forum geared towards female expats. Try posting on there as well.


----------



## evilblaskett (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried to do it privately but probably I can't write PMs as not enough posts written...
Well,I wanted to thank you, FourAgreements,for the occasion you gave me to know a person like ValTx. Even if both of you thought I was female but I'm not,it has been a great way to make a contact I wouldn't find otherwise.
I'll keep in touch with her in case she finds a suitable place for me(as she cannot co-live with me).

Thanks again,FourAgreements,you've ben very very kind!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

You're very welcome, and I hope it works out for you. And just remember that not everyone here are millionaires, both in Dubai and on this forum. There are MANY people who live on low wages here, and they make it work.

I wish you all the best on your adventure!





evilblaskett said:


> I tried to do it privately but probably I can't write PMs as not enough posts written...
> Well,I wanted to thank you, FourAgreements,for the occasion you gave me to know a person like ValTx. Even if both of you thought I was female but I'm not,it has been a great way to make a contact I wouldn't find otherwise.
> I'll keep in touch with her in case she finds a suitable place for me(as she cannot co-live with me).
> 
> Thanks again,FourAgreements,you've ben very very kind!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Also try Just Rentals. They don't seem to have quite so many ads on there and it's free.


----------

